# Engineer and the Devil



## Einstein (Mar 13, 2009)

An engineer dies suddenly, he arrives at the gates of heaven, greeted by St Peter, who looks down his arrivals list for the day and says, ?sorry mate, you?re not on the list for today, you must be at the wrong gates, go downstairs??

So the engineer did as he was told, the devil greeted him, as he was shown around the engineer noticed things just weren?t working, lights were out, escalators were broken, water didn?t flow and the heating system was dire.

Soon the engineer had all the lights working, the escalators went up and down, water flowed from every tap and the temperature was all under control, the lawyers had nothing to complain about and the whole place was altogether much happier.

At one of their lunch meetings the devil mentioned to God that all was running so well and that everyone in hell was so happy, ?why?? asked God, ?because of the engineer chappy you sent along, he really is a star, he?s got the whole placed fixed up and clean!? 

?We sent an engineer to hell!!! I demand him back, NOW!!? acclaimed God.

?NO, he?s ours and we?re all very happy he?s with us! So there is nothing you can do about it? said the devil. God thought for a moment and said ?Very well Devil, you leave me no option I will sue you??

The devil rolled with laughter and when he?d stopped asked ?Just where will YOU find a lawyer? Remember you didn't want anything to do with them, so we have them all!"


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 22, 2009)

hysterical .... laugh out loud funny


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Love it! How true though!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Classic .... 

Heidi
xx


----------

